# Canada's last WWI vet turns 109



## RackMaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Happy Birthday Sir!  Even though you did not make it to the front lines, thank you for your dedication and service. 



> *Canada's last WWI vet turns 109*
> 
> *Last Updated:   Thursday, July 23, 2009 | 11:28 AM ET  Comments46Recommend89*
> 
> ...


----------



## tova (Jul 24, 2009)

Happy Birthday Sir!


----------



## formerBrat (Jul 24, 2009)

Happy B-day!


----------



## stupid_rope (Oct 12, 2009)

I bet this guy has some stories...


----------



## 08steeda (Oct 12, 2009)

How pissed do you think he was when they moved him to the Boy Battalion?

109 wow, I bet he does have some interesting stories and perspectives!

HB Sir!!!


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Oct 12, 2009)

HBD Sir!


----------

